# Available Tami Tabs.......



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

..
I am a bit loath to post this but have been asked………so.....

For solo travellers to Morocco and/or for those joining any one of our future tours, but in particular the "Footsteps - Wedding" tour in May 2010 [As that one is exclusively for MHF Members/Subscribers].

Whilst cases of "Swine Flu" or whatever it is called is very low in Morocco, and in Spain as I am given to understand, those coming from the UK may be already be carrying the virus, be infected, catch it, worried ……… or whatever.

I [Desert Detours] have a batch of Tami flu tabs for our clients. They are also now available at selected chemists in Gib……..but at a price……. £28 a box.

..


----------

